# اذا جاوبت خطأ على هذا السؤال فأنت مية مية!!!!



## nonogirl89 (6 يونيو 2008)

إذا جاوبت خطأ على هذا السؤال يعني أنك انسان طبيعي مش محتاج طبيب نفسي !!
____________________

قصة بنت و فيها سؤال ..

بنت ماتت أمها وفي أثناء تشييع جنازة الأم قابلت البنت شاب أول مره تشوفه وكان وسيم جدا ووجدت فيه جميع المواصفات اللي كانت تتمناها في فارس أحلامها .أعجبت هده الفتاة بذلك الشاب وحبته حب شديد لكن المشكلة إن هذه الفتاة لم تتعرف عليه ولم تأخذ عنوانه أو رقم تليفونه و حتى اسمه ما عرفتهوش..!


بدأت البنت تبحث عن أي شيء أو معلومات تدلها عليه.........

لكن جميع محاولاتها باءت بالفشل .

وبعد أيام قليله قتلت هذه البنت أختها.؟؟؟؟؟؟ !!!!!

السؤال.......... في اعتقادك :

*ماهو السبب الذي جعل الفتاة تقدم على قتل أختها ؟*​

فكر كويس قبل ما تشوف الإجابة... وحاول إنك تكون صادق مع نفسك عشان تعرف انت محتاج طبيب نفسي أو لأ ..




*
7



7



7



7



7



7



7*

انزل تحت عشان تشوف الاجابة



*

7



7



7



7



7



7



7*
قامت الفتاة بقتل أختها على أمل أن يظهر ذلك الشاب مرة أخرى في جنازة أختها !

إذا جاوبت نفس الإجابة فهدا يدل على إن تفكيرك مثل تفكير المرضى النفسيين اللي عندهم ميول ونزعه للقتل.


هذا الاختبار طبق من قبل أطباء نفسيين على أشخاص كان المراد معرفة هل تفكير هؤلاء الأشخاص تفكير إجرامي أم لا ..

وطبق هدا الاختبار على مجرمين عده كانوا متهمين بارتكاب مجموعة من الجرائم وقد أجابوا عليه بشكل صحيح

يعني اذا كانت إجابتك صح يعني إنت عندك أفكار إجرامية .

يا مجرم


إذا جاوبته غلط يعني إنت سليم مية مية ..
منقوووووووول
على فكرة ياجماعة انا جاوبته صح :smi411:... يعنى لو طلع المنتدى كله مجرمين ماتخافوش ...انا غلبانة اهو و جاوبته صح​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اذا جاوبت خطأ على هذا السؤال فأنت مية مية!!!!*

ههههههههههههههههههههه

احم احم :smil13:

انا جاااااوبته صح بردوا يا نونو 

والحقيقة المرة اللى اكتشفتها من موضوعك ده 

انى طلعت مجرمة :t23:هههههههههه

شكرا يا نونو على المقلب ده 

بس مش عايزين سياااااح بقى فى المنتدى :new6:

ده كلام سرررررر :smile02​


----------



## جاسى (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اذا جاوبت خطأ على هذا السؤال فأنت مية مية!!!!*

ههههههههه
بصره يا بنانيت
هههههههههههههههههه
كلنا لها 


ممم
اصدى كلنا مجرمين
ههههههههههههه
ميرسى نونو على مواضيعك اللذيذه اللى زيك ههههههه
وحشتونى خااااالص ماااالص يا بنانيت*​*


----------



## جاسى (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اذا جاوبت خطأ على هذا السؤال فأنت مية مية!!!!*

ههههههههه
بصره يا بنانيت
هههههههههههههههههه
كلنا لها 


ممم
اصدى كلنا مجرمين
ههههههههههههه
ميرسى نونو على مواضيعك اللذيذه اللى زيك ههههههه
وحشتونى خااااالص ماااالص يا بنانيت
*​*


----------



## مارو اسحق (7 يونيو 2008)

انا مبسوطة من الناس اللي بتحب علم النفس وبتهتم بية لانى بحبة جدا واتمنى اشوف حاجات زي دى كتير


----------



## losivertheprince (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اذا جاوبت خطأ على هذا السؤال فأنت مية مية!!!!*

*سلام المسيح 
ايه ده بجد انتوا جاوبتوا الاجابة الشريرة دي لالالا انا كنت فاكر انها قتلت اختها علشان عايزاها توصل رسالة لمامتها ولا حاجة أخص ليكوا اخص لالالا اخص عليكوا اخص *​


----------



## مارو اسحق (7 يونيو 2008)

علي فكرة يا جماعة انا جاوبتة غلط او ممكن نقول معرفتش اجاوبة خالص


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اذا جاوبت خطأ على هذا السؤال فأنت مية مية!!!!*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح
> ايه ده بجد انتوا جاوبتوا الاجابة الشريرة دي لالالا انا كنت فاكر انها قتلت اختها علشان عايزاها توصل رسالة لمامتها ولا حاجة أخص ليكوا اخص لالالا اخص عليكوا اخص *​



يسلام هههههههههههه

اااااااااااااه منكم يا رجاله انتم :heat:​


----------



## i'm christian (7 يونيو 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الحمد لله انا ماجوبتش صح باركوووووووووووووووووولى

:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:

انا كانت اجابتى انه ممكن تكون قتلت اختها 
علشان حاجه تانيه خالص
مالهاش علاقه بقصه الشاب دى 
تخيلو ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مرسى نونوجيرل على الموضوع الرائع بجد بجد سلم ايديكى   :big29:
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اذا جاوبت خطأ على هذا السؤال فأنت مية مية!!!!*

:smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8:
انا كمان جاوبته صح 
ماحدش يسيح بقى فى المنتدى 
مرسىىىىىىىىى ياباشا على المقلب 
بس قصه جميله ​


----------



## i'm christian (7 يونيو 2008)

*ايه ده ؟؟؟؟
انا شكلى وقعت وسط شله مجرمين
يا مامااااااااااااااااااااا     :36_1_4:    :070104~242:​*


----------



## sosana (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اذا جاوبت خطأ على هذا السؤال فأنت مية مية!!!!*

هيه هيه هيه هيه:ura1::ura1::ura1:
انا جاوبت غلط
thnx god


----------



## engy_love_jesus (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اذا جاوبت خطأ على هذا السؤال فأنت مية مية!!!!*

*يالهووووووووووووووووووووووووى ياخرابى 
انا جاوبت صح بس اوعى حد يفتن عليا 
بدل ما يقولوا هيا دى المجنونة بتاعت المنيا الى 
ماشية تقتل فى الناس​*


----------



## faris sd4l (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اذا جاوبت خطأ على هذا السؤال فأنت مية مية!!!!*

*شكلي كمان طلعت مجرم ديرو بالكم مني*
*ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## meraaa (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اذا جاوبت خطأ على هذا السؤال فأنت مية مية!!!!*

_ انا جاوبت غلط فلت انها قتلت اختها عشان اكتشفت  ان اختها بتحب الولد ده :99:...انا صحيح اجابتى كانت غلط وعرفت كده انى بريئه خالص ومسالمه وماليش فى الاجرام انا خالص :t30::t30::t30:..بس للاسف زعلت على نفسى اوىىىى عشان حسيت انى غبيه لانى مافكرتش فى الاجابه دى خالص:36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4:..ربنا يسامحك يانونو اتعقدت_​


----------



## مديون للمسيح (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اذا جاوبت خطأ على هذا السؤال فأنت مية مية!!!!*

الموضوع رائع وانا من الناس اللي بتحب ءلم النفس جداااااااااااااااااااا الرب يعوض تعب محبتك و يباركك


----------



## vetaa (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اذا جاوبت خطأ على هذا السؤال فأنت مية مية!!!!*

هههههههههه
بصى انا متعبتش نفسى وجاوبت
لييييييييييييه بقى؟

علشان عارفة انه  مقلب من نونتى القمر
هههههههههههه


----------



## جاسى (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اذا جاوبت خطأ على هذا السؤال فأنت مية مية!!!!*

*هههههههه
معلش يا ميرا ده عادى 
لا ناصحه يا فيتااااا​*


----------



## vetaa (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اذا جاوبت خطأ على هذا السؤال فأنت مية مية!!!!*

عقبالك يا جاسى
اصل دى نونو معروفه عنى
هههههههههه


----------



## meraaa (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اذا جاوبت خطأ على هذا السؤال فأنت مية مية!!!!*

_ ايه التسيح اللى على الملاء كده ياجاسى ..ماتخلى الطابق مستور حرااااااام عليكى:hlp::hlp::hlp:_​


----------



## nonogirl89 (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اذا جاوبت خطأ على هذا السؤال فأنت مية مية!!!!*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> احم احم :smil13:
> 
> ...




*ماتخافيش ياحبيبتى سرك فى بير
بس بير مسررررررررررررررررب
يامجرمة ياسفاحة
هههههههههههههههههههههه
انا عندى احساس كبير فعلا بأنك انتى اللى قتلتى كليبر:t9:
يلا ماعلينا 
اتقى شر المجرم اذا غضب:hlp:
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى على المرور والرد
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اذا جاوبت خطأ على هذا السؤال فأنت مية مية!!!!*



جاسى قال:


> ههههههههه
> بصره يا بنانيت
> هههههههههههههههههه
> كلنا لها
> ...



*يالهوى حتى انتى ياجاسى:sami6:

كنت فاكراكى غلبانة ياختى

أتاريكى مجرمة ووش اجرام:gun:
هههههههههههههههههههه
بس ماينفعش كدة ..يعنى يرضى ربنا احنا الجنس اللطيف:smile01 نطلع كلنا مجرمين كدة
سبنا ايه للجنس اللى مش لطيف ولسفاح المعادى
ليكى وحشة ياجاسى
ميرسى على المرور يامجرمة قصدى ياجاسى
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: اذا جاوبت خطأ على هذا السؤال فأنت مية مية!!!!*



مارو اسحق قال:


> انا مبسوطة من الناس اللي بتحب علم النفس وبتهتم بية لانى بحبة جدا واتمنى اشوف حاجات زي دى كتير



*بس كدة
واحنا تحت امر حضرتك اى خدمة:Love_Letter_Send:
انا كمان بحب المواضيع دى وان شاء الله هشبعك مواضيع زى كدة
بس عايزينك تنورينا بمرورك وردك ومواضيع جميلة كدة :Love_Letter_Open:
ميرسى على الرد
وكان نفسى اعرف انتى مجرمة ولا لا:t9:
ههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اذا جاوبت خطأ على هذا السؤال فأنت مية مية!!!!*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح
> ايه ده بجد انتوا جاوبتوا الاجابة الشريرة دي لالالا انا كنت فاكر انها قتلت اختها علشان عايزاها توصل رسالة لمامتها ولا حاجة أخص ليكوا اخص لالالا اخص عليكوا اخص *​



*ياحراااااااااااااام ياغلبااااااااااااان
ولما انت طيب كدة ايه اللى جابك فى الموضوع الاجرامى دة:t9:

ابقى خد بالك من نفسك بقى وانت ماشى فى المنتدى عشان وجدنا ان فى مجرمين كتير
لحسن يعوروك يامسكين:hlp:
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس سبحان الله ماعرفش ليه كدة حاسة انك سفاح(خصوصا ان اسمك لوسيفر ) وعامل نفسك بطة بريئة:t30:
ماعلينا
ميرسى جدا على المرور والرد يا لوسيفر
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اذا جاوبت خطأ على هذا السؤال فأنت مية مية!!!!*



nonogirl89 قال:


> *ماتخافيش ياحبيبتى سرك فى بير
> بس بير مسررررررررررررررررب
> يامجرمة ياسفاحة
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههه

هى وصلت لكليبر :heat:

لا صدقينى يا نونو ده اكيييييييد عضو فى منتدى تانى ههههههه

فعلااااا بير مسرب امنت بكده :smil16:​


----------



## nonogirl89 (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: اذا جاوبت خطأ على هذا السؤال فأنت مية مية!!!!*



مارو اسحق قال:


> علي فكرة يا جماعة انا جاوبتة غلط او ممكن نقول معرفتش اجاوبة خالص



*هييييييييييييييييه
اخيرا فى بنت غلبانة فى الزمن دة 
ايوة كدة شرفتينا فى المنتدى
عشان معظمنا طلعنا مجرمين
ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: اذا جاوبت خطأ على هذا السؤال فأنت مية مية!!!!*



i'm christian قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> الحمد لله انا ماجوبتش صح باركوووووووووووووووووولى
> 
> :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:
> ...



*لولولولولىىىىىىىىىىىى
كمان بنت غلبانة 30:
هيييييييييييييييييييييه
كدة انا اهزر معاكى براحتى بقى واناكف براحتى:11azy: ماهو طلع مش عندك ميول اجرامية
هييييييييييييييييييييه
مرسى ليكى على المرور الجميل:Love_Letter_Open:
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اذا جاوبت خطأ على هذا السؤال فأنت مية مية!!!!*



kokoman قال:


> :smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8:
> انا كمان جاوبته صح
> ماحدش يسيح بقى فى المنتدى
> مرسىىىىىىىىى ياباشا على المقلب
> بس قصه جميله ​



*اة يامجرم يابتاع الاجرام
انا من اول مرة شفتك فى المنتدى قلت انك مجرم:gy0000:
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يلا بقى هخاف ارد على مواضيعك لحسن ردى مايعجبش
تقوم تطلع ميولك الاجرامية عليا:gun:

انا مش بسيح اهو:t23:
ههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى على الرد ياكوكو
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: اذا جاوبت خطأ على هذا السؤال فأنت مية مية!!!!*



i'm christian قال:


> *ايه ده ؟؟؟؟
> انا شكلى وقعت وسط شله مجرمين
> يا مامااااااااااااااااااااا     :36_1_4:    :070104~242:​*



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا بقول نلحق نستخبى:hlp:*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اذا جاوبت خطأ على هذا السؤال فأنت مية مية!!!!*



sosana قال:


> هيه هيه هيه هيه:ura1::ura1::ura1:
> انا جاوبت غلط
> thnx god



*هيييييييييييييييييييييييييه
يعنى لو حبينا نستخبى انا وايام كريستيان نستخبى عندك:hlp:
اوعى يكون عندك ميول اجرامية ياسوسنة واحنا مش عارفين او بتضحكى علينا
بس اكيد لا عشان شكلك كدة غلبانة غير بقية المجرمين:Love_Letter_Send:
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى على المرور ياسوسنة
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اذا جاوبت خطأ على هذا السؤال فأنت مية مية!!!!*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *يالهووووووووووووووووووووووووى ياخرابى
> انا جاوبت صح بس اوعى حد يفتن عليا
> بدل ما يقولوا هيا دى المجنونة بتاعت المنيا الى
> ماشية تقتل فى الناس​*



*هههههههههههههههههههه
بقى جاوبتى صح ياانجى:heat:
طلعتى مجرمة مع ان منظرك مايديش على اجرام
لا ماتخافيش هو حد بردة يقدر يفتن على مجرمة 
دة كفاية اللى عملتيه فى المنيا:t30:
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى على المرور والرد ياانجى
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اذا جاوبت خطأ على هذا السؤال فأنت مية مية!!!!*



faris sd4l قال:


> *شكلي كمان طلعت مجرم ديرو بالكم مني*
> *ههههههههههههههه*​



*احم احم
طيب حضرتك ماتزعلش نفسك 
ولو عايز قهوة شاى حاجة ساقعة احنا فى خدمة حضرتك:Love_Letter_Send:
اصل الخوف حلو مع المجرمين اللى هنا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا على الرد يافارس
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اذا جاوبت خطأ على هذا السؤال فأنت مية مية!!!!*



meraaa قال:


> _ انا جاوبت غلط فلت انها قتلت اختها عشان اكتشفت  ان اختها بتحب الولد ده :99:...انا صحيح اجابتى كانت غلط وعرفت كده انى بريئه خالص ومسالمه وماليش فى الاجرام انا خالص :t30::t30::t30:..بس للاسف زعلت على نفسى اوىىىى عشان حسيت انى غبيه لانى مافكرتش فى الاجابه دى خالص:36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4:..ربنا يسامحك يانونو اتعقدت_​



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه الافلام العربى القديمة اللى انتى عايشة فيها دى يابنتى:t9:
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
انتى مش غبية:11azy:
انتى بس ماعندكيش ميول اجرامية وشكلك كدة مقضياها علطول أين عمرى ورد قلبى والحاجات دى:t30:
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى على الرد ياميرا ياامورة
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اذا جاوبت خطأ على هذا السؤال فأنت مية مية!!!!*



مديون للمسيح قال:


> الموضوع رائع وانا من الناس اللي بتحب ءلم النفس جداااااااااااااااااااا الرب يعوض تعب محبتك و يباركك



*شكرا جدا يامديون للمسيح على الرد الجميل
وانا بردة بحب علم النفس جداااااااااااااااااااااااا
بس كان نفسى اعرف انت مجرم ولا غلبان:hlp:
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اذا جاوبت خطأ على هذا السؤال فأنت مية مية!!!!*



vetaa قال:


> هههههههههه
> بصى انا متعبتش نفسى وجاوبت
> لييييييييييييه بقى؟
> 
> ...



*بقى كدة 
اخس عليكى يافيتا:11azy:
انا اعمل فيكى مقلب
وبعدين انا من غير اختبارات عارفاكى شرانية:hlp: ومفترية:t30:
هههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى على البركة والمرور ياختى
عايزين نبقى نشوفك
وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## M a r i a m (9 يونيو 2008)

_يانهار ملون:thnk0001:_
_انا جاوبته صح  :smil16:_
_يعنى طلعت مجرمة والحمد لله_
_30:30:30:_

_محدش يسيحلى بقي فى المنتدى:gun:_​


----------



## i'm christian (10 يونيو 2008)

y_a_r_a قال:


> _يانهار ملون:thnk0001:_
> _انا جاوبته صح  :smil16:_
> _يعنى طلعت مجرمة والحمد لله_
> _30:30:30:_
> ...




*ده كدا مش ملون ولا حاجه ده بقى ابيض واسود 
ونهايته على ايديكيم
يا ماما انا ايه اللى جابنى هنا
انا عاوزه مامااااااااااا      :36_1_4::36_1_4:​*


----------



## جاسى (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اذا جاوبت خطأ على هذا السؤال فأنت مية مية!!!!*

*



			ليكى وحشة ياجاسى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

انتى كمااااااااان وحشااااااااااانى مووووووووووت
والمنتدى نفسه وحشنى وناس كتير فيه
الرب يباركك يا زعيمه المجرمين ههههه​*


----------



## just member (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اذا جاوبت خطأ على هذا السؤال فأنت مية مية!!!!*

*الحمد لله*
*برئ *
*وسليم ومية مية *
*ميرسى للموضوع*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## mero_engel (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اذا جاوبت خطأ على هذا السؤال فأنت مية مية!!!!*

*وماله هو في احسن من الاجرام في الزمن دا*
*انا طلعت مجرمه مع سبق الاصرار والتصرد*
*اهي شغلانه الواحد ياكل منها عيش*
*وبعدين تنفع للي زي وزيك يا نونو*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي يا نونو علي المقلب الجميل زيك*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اذا جاوبت خطأ على هذا السؤال فأنت مية مية!!!!*



marmar_maroo قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هى وصلت لكليبر :heat:
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا لايونكن
اثبتت التجارب المختبرية انك انتى اللى قتلتى كليبر:t30:
ماتفهمينيش بقى انه هو اللى مات لوحده*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: اذا جاوبت خطأ على هذا السؤال فأنت مية مية!!!!*



y_a_r_a قال:


> _يانهار ملون:thnk0001:_
> _انا جاوبته صح  :smil16:_
> _يعنى طلعت مجرمة والحمد لله_
> _30:30:30:_
> ...



*اة طلعتى مجرمة شفتى ياختى
عاملة نفسك بريئة وحاطة صور عيال صغننين
اتاريكى مجرمة من تحت تبن:t9:

ماتخافيش ماحدش هيسيحلك احنا هننشرها فى الاعلانات بس:t30:
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك يا يارا
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: اذا جاوبت خطأ على هذا السؤال فأنت مية مية!!!!*



i'm christian قال:


> *ده كدا مش ملون ولا حاجه ده بقى ابيض واسود
> ونهايته على ايديكيم
> يا ماما انا ايه اللى جابنى هنا
> انا عاوزه مامااااااااااا      :36_1_4::36_1_4:​*



*بس يابنت ماما ايه بس:smil8:
لو مابطلتيش عياط 
هاكلك حتتك بتتك
يلا بقى جمدى قلبك وخليكى رااااااااااااااااااجل*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اذا جاوبت خطأ على هذا السؤال فأنت مية مية!!!!*



جاسى قال:


> *
> انتى كمااااااااان وحشااااااااااانى مووووووووووت
> والمنتدى نفسه وحشنى وناس كتير فيه
> الرب يباركك يا زعيمه المجرمين ههههه​*



*احم احم 
وبعدين ياجاسى هنبث أشواقنا هنا ولا ايه؟؟ :t9:
اختشى يابت معانا ناس قاصر هنا
ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اذا جاوبت خطأ على هذا السؤال فأنت مية مية!!!!*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *الحمد لله*
> *برئ *
> *وسليم ومية مية *
> *ميرسى للموضوع*
> *ربنا يباركك*​



*ايوة كدة تمام خلينى اناكف معاك براحتى
ومن غير خوف30:
ميرسى على المرور ياجوجو
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اذا جاوبت خطأ على هذا السؤال فأنت مية مية!!!!*



mero_engel قال:


> *وماله هو في احسن من الاجرام في الزمن دا*
> *انا طلعت مجرمه مع سبق الاصرار والتصرد*
> *اهي شغلانه الواحد ياكل منها عيش*
> *وبعدين تنفع للي زي وزيك يا نونو*
> ...



*انا بقول نعمل عصابة 
ونسطو على المنتدى 30:
هههههههههههههههههه
ايه رأيك بما اننا كلنا مجرمين:t9:
هههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى على المرور والرد ياقمرة
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## viviane tarek (6 أغسطس 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههه

انا كانت اجابتى(( انها قتلت اختها علشان عرفت ان اختها متزوجاة))

هههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه

وشكورة عالأختبار دة


----------



## nonogirl89 (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: اذا جاوبت خطأ على هذا السؤال فأنت مية مية!!!!*



viviane tarek قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> انا كانت اجابتى(( انها قتلت اختها علشان عرفت ان اختها متزوجاة))
> 
> ...



ياحبيبتى ايه الأفلام العربى اللى انتى عايشة فيها دى :11azy:
بس انتى كدة طلعتى مش مجرمة زينا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كتير من المنتدى طلعوا وش اجرام30:
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مشكورة انتى بقى على الرد والتشجيع الجميل دة
ومستنيين مشاركات كتييييييييييييير لذيذة كدة منك:Love_Letter_Send:
ربنا يوفقك ياقمر​


----------



## radwa (12 أغسطس 2008)

*نونو انا جاوبت صح*
*تفتكري اروح لدكتور نفسي ؟*


----------



## missorang2006 (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اذا جاوبت خطأ على هذا السؤال فأنت مية مية!!!!*

*ايه ده (شو هاد)
المنتدى كلة مجرمين 
ههههههههههههههههه
يـــــــــا جماعة انا طلعت ملاك 
ما جاوبت صح!!!! ههههه
يعني انا ميه المية يا نونو؟؟ صح*​


----------



## dodi lover (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: اذا جاوبت خطأ على هذا السؤال فأنت مية مية!!!!*

الحمد لله يا نونوووو


            عصرت دماغى بس ما كنش فيـــة اجابات ممكن اعرف كدا اكــــــون ايــة؟؟؟


هههههههههه​


----------



## emy (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اذا جاوبت خطأ على هذا السؤال فأنت مية مية!!!!*

*انا مجرمه*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: اذا جاوبت خطأ على هذا السؤال فأنت مية مية!!!!*



radwa قال:


> *نونو انا جاوبت صح*
> *تفتكري اروح لدكتور نفسي ؟*



لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا  ياحبيبتى ليه كدة؟؟؟:11azy:
أنا بقول أحسن حاجة تنضمى لقائمة المجرمين اللى فى المنتدى وبلاش دكتور نفسى ولا حاجة
على فكرة الاجرام دة يفيد فى حالتنا 
عشان نعرف نخوف الجنس الخشن براحتنا30:
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
منورانى يامجرمة انتى
ربنا يباركك ياعسل​


----------



## nonogirl89 (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اذا جاوبت خطأ على هذا السؤال فأنت مية مية!!!!*



missorang2006 قال:


> *ايه ده (شو هاد)
> المنتدى كلة مجرمين
> ههههههههههههههههه
> يـــــــــا جماعة انا طلعت ملاك
> ...



طبعا مية مية
وغلبانة جدا طبعا
بس لازم تستخبى عشان انتى طلعتى ملاك فى منتدى هيشكل عصابة من كتر المجرمين30:
هههههههههههههههههه
خافى على نفسك ياملاكى:Love_Letter_Send:
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: اذا جاوبت خطأ على هذا السؤال فأنت مية مية!!!!*



dodi lover قال:


> الحمد لله يا نونوووو
> 
> 
> عصرت دماغى بس ما كنش فيـــة اجابات ممكن اعرف كدا اكــــــون ايــة؟؟؟
> ...



لا كدة تماااااااااااااااام ومية مية كمان
بس بردة لازم تستخبى عشان احنا وش اجراااااااااااااام30:
وجدعان اوى وبنضرب وبنبطح وكللللللللللللللله
مجرمين بقى:crazy_pil
ههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا خالد على المرور 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اذا جاوبت خطأ على هذا السؤال فأنت مية مية!!!!*



emy قال:


> *انا مجرمه*​



اة يامجرمة انتى
تصدقى منظرك مايديش على اجرام خالص
وانا بقول كل يوم بلاقى قصاد بيتكم 3 قطط ميتة :t9:
أتاريكى مجرمة وانا مش واخدة بالى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انضمى بقى ياحبيبتى للعصابة بتاعتنا عشان نكمل مشوار الاجرام بتاعنا30:
منورة يامجرمة
ربنا يباركك​


----------

